

Tons of forum members getting Google CR-48 Netbooks - johng
http://www.chromeosforums.net/forum/chrome-os-news/33-worried-you-wont-get-google-cr-48-netbook-think-again.html

======
cfinke
> On the ChromeOSforums.net site alone we've seen at least 5 unrelated
> individuals receive the laptop

I wouldn't call that "tons."

~~~
timmaah
If they all weigh 200 pounds, then its half a ton of forum users.

------
jlees
Self-selecting. People on the Chrome OS forums are more likely to have applied
for the pilot program.

